# another one?



## juststockthanks (Dec 15, 2005)

5psi, t25, intercooled, stock injectors,stock ecu,ajst fuel regulator, 1.6motor with only 92000 miles.My question is will it work or do I need the overly priced ecu upgrade?Keep in mind Ive built od ball turbo settups before so Im not an idiot,just got a good deal on the car and like turbos. Any help or shared exsp would be cool.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

have fun with 5psi...thatll be about 135whp...if your lucky


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

juststockthanks said:


> 5psi, t25, intercooled, stock injectors,stock ecu,ajst fuel regulator, 1.6motor with only 92000 miles.My question is will it work or do I need the overly priced ecu upgrade?Keep in mind Ive built od ball turbo settups before so Im not an idiot,just got a good deal on the car and like turbos. Any help or shared exsp would be cool.


The ECU isn't "overly priced" if you want your car to run correctly... You need to upgrade the injectors and clutch as well....... It's not worth doing unless you do it right..otherwise it's a waste of money.


----------



## juststockthanks (Dec 15, 2005)

first i know the clutch needs replaced it slips already,and all thats done to the car is an intake and cat back.Plan on up grading it along with the flywheel.Look money istnt the prob,time is, taking the stock ecu out, packing it up, send it, wait for it to get done, and come back, is, all about time. I drive this car every day.As it is I have to take a weekend off just to do the turbo.Like you said,if your going to do it do it right.I guess Ill buy another ecu send it in that way I can still drive the car.What injectors would you sug?300zxtt's or something diff?Any more help would be great.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
You could buy a second ecu for reprogramming
The ecu thing is very important, almost everybody starts asking for '5 psi only', but after a few weeks of boosting you will ask for more 
A weekend? I would suggest more time, maybe a week for all assembly/fabricating and initial tuning
And if money isnt a problem, why dont you start with bigger injectors and fuel pump?
Do a search those topics have been covered recently
Keep us posted
Peace


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Also you can have JWT send you out a programmed ECU and they will charge you a core charge until you send yours back. Once they get your old one they refund the core charge. 370cc injectors are a good choice for the GA16, not sure of the list of cars they came in thgouh.


----------



## juststockthanks (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the help I own every issue of sportcompactcar and have read all the projects and every thing else related to this motor.And your prob. right ILL want more boost but I dont need it .If i want more, I just pull the other car out.600 hp 22re 1973 cerina I built for a friend on 30psi RUNS 10S AND IS ALL THE BOOSTED POWER YOU WOULD EVER WANT.Vids of it are on streetfire in the toyota sect.Like I said this car I got a good deal on and drive it to work every day.I know 30to50 more hp isn't much to you guys but for me its good.I know if you dont do it right the first time you'll pay dearly for it later.My friend has a 2004 g35 he got a 7000.00 twin turbo kit Paid his buddy 1000 to install it then took it to the place thats atherized to instal the kit to tune it they told him his buddy did a poor job another 3500 to have them fix it it now is back at that shop to have the heads re done and a complete build done on the motor because 425hp @wheels was pushing the stock motor and one miss shift for third sucked a valve.Thats just one story of poor planing I could share with you.there are more trust me.thats why I asked about the setup before I ran it.I cant have the motor let go.So thats why Im asking stupid questions even though I ve read the answers a hundred times.Thanks for all your help.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Just keep in mind air fuels are some of the most important issues that need to be taken care of in a turbo build up. More people skimp out on them and blow their motors from poor planning. At least have a SAFC, but the JWT ecu will be the best option.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I would recommend a SAFC at least also. You need some type of fuel management. ECU is great but I am also with you on the long wait for JWT. I plan on getting myself a cheap XE and building a budget setup and seeing what kind of numbers it puts down. S-AFC II is what I am going for as far as ecu.


----------



## juststockthanks (Dec 15, 2005)

I got mine for 1500, ac, 5spd, power everything, intake.Needs paint little body work but not bad for less than 100'000 miles and runs great.Anyone have a s-afc on there car?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

94sentragtr said:


> I would recommend a SAFC at least also. You need some type of fuel management. ECU is great but I am also with you on the long wait for JWT. I plan on getting myself a cheap XE and building a budget setup and seeing what kind of numbers it puts down. S-AFC II is what I am going for as far as ecu.


i hope you realize and maybe i am reading this wrong, but a s-afc II will not replace your ecu, its just a piggy back system.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i hope you realize and maybe i am reading this wrong, but a s-afc II will not replace your ecu, its just a piggy back system.


Yeah, I know that. It is better then just running 370's on a stock ecu.  I have seen the S-AFC II work out well for people. I figured 370's, S-AFC II, T25 turbo, T2 flanged manifold, custom downpipe and exhaust, custom IC setup, and a mbc with other parts I have laying in my basement, I can have a fairly nice setup capable of 150whp. My main concern is the maf.


----------



## benflynn (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=112841


----------

